# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  sprinters

## jad1st

any sprinters out there?

----------


## 100m champ

right here..  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Mealticket

all fast twitch baby!

----------


## O.T

what cycles you sprinters on?

----------


## Goldspeed

whats goin on boo!!!

----------


## 400mtrackstar

What up

----------


## PurplePatriot

I am a 200m sprinter.

Beginning of off season I ran a mostly tren based cycle backed with some tests. Which was good for building ideal muscle but dont even think about doing hardcore cardio while on tren stuff beats you down. And cardio would defeat the purpose of your cycle anyway. I lack flexibliity at the moment, still trying to put on a bit more strength for another month or two before i start to slice up for the season.

----------


## ultrafast

Hello everyone,

I am starting to work on my speed and id like to be a better sprinter for both football(wide reciever) and soccer.

I workout alot but I have never taken any kind of steroid . Im ready to make the step and use them if it helps.

So basicly what i need is a good spring workout and any suggestion about steroids .

Thanks

----------


## PurplePatriot

Sound like your in high school to me. Dont worry Im just fresh out of it.

Heres what people are going to tell you. They will say: You need to do your research on here theres a wealth of knowledge about getting you diet, workout, and cardio down before you ever think about touching steroids . You need to work with you genetic limit first for years and years before you consider taking any kind of steroid .

Just saving you time. I dont know how much you know about steroids but beginners that are dying to jump right into them i dont usually see getting much praise around here. The decsicion is yours.

----------


## ultrafast

thank,

this is a good input to me. im actually 23 years old  :Smilie: 

as for my shape, i train alot since a couple years, my cardio is very good.
i lack of muscle tho,im not weak tho. ive researched a bit and theres seen to be 3 different types of help for stronger or faster muscle: whey protein, creatine and steroid of any kind?

im probably wrong but thats why i need some help out there.

what i really want to get better is my speed, let me know what you think i should do to get it up as quicly as possible. I don't have any workout plan or supplement to use so far, thats why im here  :Smilie: 

Thanks again!

----------


## PurplePatriot

I honestly believe this is the single best resource for all dieting, cardio, workout, and steroid related issues. Reading magazines non stop and hearing other people telling you whats right and getting a personal trainer.... nothing compares to the number of first hand experiences the thousands of members on this board have. Very educated people with lots of trial and error, most of the hard work is done for you. 

All you need to do is select the appropriate forum to read about different methods, theories, and what will work for you. Listen to peoples statments of what worked for them and what didnt and why. You could spend days reading non stop on here. Put up posts asking for help with a new workout plan, everyone is eager to help, so help them out as well. That means include as much information as possible for them to help you, what your fitness is like right now what your limits are what your goals are how much time you have to accomplish.

Ive been on this board for 3 years now and have like 80 posts? I find everything i need, i rarely have questions.

----------


## ultrafast

Thanks again Purple!

Sorry Im not to good with forums, I just found out the search function so its going to help  :Smilie: 

I just cant find a speed training workout tho.

----------


## PurplePatriot

true on that speed training, 75% of this board has guys that are the size of two horses

whats your current training routine look like?

----------


## squash

sorry to jack the thread, but i didnt want to start another thread with the exact some name.

so......im hoping to start a cycle soon, im 23, 100m pb 10.50fat

i follow Cfts

after reading speed trap i found this as sample cycle's
Dbol 5mg/day, 3weeks on 3weeks off, 21 day clearance

he also states that athletes now may use, anavar , wintrol, primobolan and may be used with thyroxine.

later they used furazabol, 6 weeks with 3 shots/day in th 1st 3 weeks and 2 shot/day therafter plus 2mg winny

he said the east germans were using 20-40mg of dbol/day

later he says they tried winny at 6mg/day but got to stiff and stopped after 7 days.

later he says one athlete used 5mg var plus hgh.

so jsut from that i dont really have a clear picture of what to do!


any idea's for me?

----------


## PurplePatriot

> sorry to jack the thread, but i didnt want to start another thread with the exact some name.
> 
> so......im hoping to start a cycle soon, im 23, 100m pb 10.50fat
> 
> i follow Cfts
> 
> after reading speed trap i found this as sample cycle's
> Dbol 5mg/day, 3weeks on 3weeks off, 21 day clearance
> 
> ...


I dont think any of those sound like a good solution to be honest, not for a sprinter not. Taking dbol seems like youd be tacking on dead weight, if you wanted to run something similar to this it would have to be early in the off season. Keeping the doasges low, i am a sprinter too and my suggestion would be to look into a mild cycle of prop, maybe tren as well if your looking to put some good real power. Two of the best when it comes to stength gains without the added weight. 10.5 is a blazing time, do you run professional?

----------


## squash

thanks for the heads up, i was thinking that this info must be outdated by now.
ye i ran pro.
ive had alot of recomedations to try test prop, and igf-1, and also anavar .
the problem is i dont have to resource's to work out all the little bits and piece's.
ive done my homework on all the different steroids , so those 3 i mentioned are the 3 i think would work best. 
isnt there alot of troule with sides with tren ?
and obviously i need to be able to pass a drug test so im only looking at small dose's small cycles.
if you or anyone else can either post or PM an actuall cycle u done for sprinting it would we a great help.





> I dont think any of those sound like a good solution to be honest, not for a sprinter not. Taking dbol seems like youd be tacking on dead weight, if you wanted to run something similar to this it would have to be early in the off season. Keeping the doasges low, i am a sprinter too and my suggestion would be to look into a mild cycle of prop, maybe tren as well if your looking to put some good real power. Two of the best when it comes to stength gains without the added weight. 10.5 is a blazing time, do you run professional?

----------


## PurplePatriot

tren does have nasty sides, even me being a small guy with good amounts of tren i never have any sides that affect me from doing anything normally. It all depends on each individual. The strength of each cycle does not determine how long it stays in your system rather the actual drugs them selves.

Heres a list of individual detection times.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=224755

----------


## TestTubeBaby

errmm 10.50 isn't pro material...and a pro would know a lil more bout training and cycling..lol

----------


## squash

in my country is it.
i coach myself and dont have the support from the federation, so i do things by myself and for myself. and i do need some advice in this department




> errmm 10.50 isn't pro material...and a pro would know a lil more bout training and cycling..lol

----------


## Cdub

i am doing a cycle of var now. 40mg ed for 6weeks. so far im in my 3rd week and i can see a feel results. try some var tbol is good but i think it is better during the off season. It will add some weight but the var so far seems to be good. I have managed to drop some weight and keep my strength.

----------


## squash

cool, let me konw how it all goes.

have u or anyone tried insulin ?




> i am doing a cycle of var now. 40mg ed for 6weeks. so far im in my 3rd week and i can see a feel results. try some var tbol is good but i think it is better during the off season. It will add some weight but the var so far seems to be good. I have managed to drop some weight and keep my strength.

----------


## xmenWolverine

to many of you look for gear to try and make you fast like reading speed trap and thinking gear is the way ahead.

Try training hard until there are days you can't do another set or rep. Train sensible, quality is better than quantity.

----------


## JJEB2

> to many of you look for gear to try and make you fast like reading speed trap and thinking gear is the way ahead.
> 
> Try training hard until there are days you can't do another set or rep. Train sensible, quality is better than quantity.


i will agree with this statement eventhough i am not even a sprinter. i have gotten fairly fast with a lower volume program. much lower than that of a normal track workout.

----------


## xmenWolverine

thanks jjeb2

----------


## bob1234567890

ime a pro i run 9.95 dont want to give my name away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Any one got eny tipsfor steriods and wanking?

----------


## mcpeepants

i did the 200 and 400 and the occassional 100 in my senior year of high school

----------


## Montgomery

Has anyone else got some good cycle experience for sprinting? Any do's and dont's?

----------


## sprintr

I'm a sprinter of sorts also, just not the running kind, I'm attached to pedals  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Baron

Not 2 many athletes in these forums, but I will start a bulking cycle this winter (for football) that revolves around getting stronger, larger, and most of all faster.

My cycle will be: 500mg test-c 12 weeks, 50mg anadrol 3 weeks, 30 d-bol 3 weeks. And I'm running 2iu hgh, ill make it 4 for pct.

Ill let you guys know how it goes. Hopefully the additional weight won't slow me down on the 40. If you guys have cycles you plan on running, post it up so we can all see what works best for sprinting speed

----------


## JC2007

> Not 2 many athletes in these forums, but I will start a bulking cycle this winter (for football) that revolves around getting stronger, larger, and most of all faster.
> 
> My cycle will be: 500mg test-c 12 weeks, 50mg anadrol 3 weeks, 30 d-bol 3 weeks. And I'm running 2iu hgh, ill make it 4 for pct.
> 
> Ill let you guys know how it goes. Hopefully the additional weight won't slow me down on the 40. If you guys have cycles you plan on running, post it up so we can all see what works best for sprinting speed


Why in the hell would you run anadrol and dbol if you're a sprinter?

----------


## Baron

> Why in the hell would you run anadrol and dbol if you're a sprinter?


Not a sprinter, football player. Sprintings just a big part of fb and I plan on getting way faster.

----------


## 400mtrackstar

Yeah im a sprinter here is my advice. 
If you look at all of the cycles of the pros that have admitted or been caught using the juice you will notice one thing. They take everything they can that will help but at the same time they don't take anything that will put on ANY weight. Things such as THG epo HGH modafinil. Tbol puts on way too much weight I just learned this the hard way. I gained 10lbs on only 5mg ed. So my suggestion is to stick to pure androgens so that you way you maximize you power to weight ratio. If you want to take 10mg test ed because you are suppressed thats ok but I would recommend taking HCG while on cycle instead. So the compounds you should be interested in are pure androgens and then recovery/stimulant type drugs.

My fav mestanolone at up to 50mg twice daily but that is a very high dose some people are fine with 25mg twice daily.

Furazabol haven't been able to get ahold of it but its a better version of winny. Since this is somewhat anabolic you can only take very small doses like 5mg a day tops!!

Modafinil 100mg a day or however much you feel helps you.

Growth hormone if you can afford it 2.5iu 3 times a week along with 2iu insulin .

A better alternative IMO is IGF1 but if your older the suggestion will be better for joint recovery. 

Injectable ATP 45min pre race

Any other questions don't hesitate to PM me.

----------


## IntenseAthlete

******************

----------


## IntenseAthlete

My fav mestanolone at up to 50mg twice daily but that is a very high dose some people are fine with 25mg twice daily.

Furazabol haven't been able to get ahold of it but its a better version of winny. Since this is somewhat anabolic you can only take very small doses like 5mg a day tops!!

Modafinil 100mg a day or however much you feel helps you.

Growth hormone if you can afford it 2.5iu 3 times a week along with 2iu insulin .

A better alternative IMO is IGF1 but if your older the suggestion will be better for joint recovery. 

Injectable ATP 45min pre race

Any other questions don't hesitate to PM me.[/QUOTE]

bro this whole protocall is new to me minus the hgh/insulin/igf which Im running now, injectable atp!! bro you have got pm me..with more info
(by the way Im another trackie )

----------


## JasonR

Modafinil is very expensive

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> Modafinil is very expensive


some of my buddies said it didnt do much for them.

----------


## Cdub

> Modafinil is very expensive


No it is not. Plus you only take it when you need it.

----------


## mdtrackstar8806

i am a 55 meter to 400 meter runner and it seem like i hit my peak is there anything out there to get over the hump

----------


## worldsend212

hey whats up i am a long distance runner...do you know of any good supplements to make me 'better' ?

----------


## MMA

> Not a sprinter, football player. Sprintings just a big part of fb and I plan on getting way faster.


he has a point. i find i run much faster after i CRUSH everyone trying to tackle me, than if i let them tackle me. just IMHO.

----------

